# ugly sticks



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

for you folks that use them, is there any way to make them more visible at night? i have always hung a bobber from the line but there has got to be a better way.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

go get a light stick and tape it to the rod tip, spend the money on the good 3m tape or it wont stick when theres moisture


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use 8 inch glow sticks the ones that you use to make a braclet for kids. I put 2 rubber bands on the tip of my rod and just use that to hold the glow stick in.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

get white twist ties off of bread bags and put them through the end. Not through the eye but the supports of the eye. or i have used a small peice of orange survey tape.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Harbor Freight has small glow sticks about 2inches long they are groved to snap right on the tip of your rod. They are only about $70 cents per pack of 2 these work great.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-GLW-Glow-Dark-Tape/dp/B000QDLMSK"]Amazon.com: JVCC GLW Glow in the Dark Tape: 1/2 in. x 30 ft. (Luminescent Lime Green): Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41B5G0MdD4L[/ame]

That might do the trick for ya. I've noticed that with any sort of glow-in-the-dark product that using a blacklight seems to recharge their glow the fastest.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> I use 8 inch glow sticks the ones that you use to make a braclet for kids. I put 2 rubber bands on the tip of my rod and just use that to hold the glow stick in.


That is what I do. You can get a tube of 15 8inch glowsticks at arts and crafts store for about $1. Those 2 inch ones you can get in a 2 pack from bait stores is a ripoff


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

You can buy 5 glow sticks (bracelets) from Dollar Tree for a buck. Only Dollar Tree sells them family dollar does not. The cloest one i have found is over on Hamilton and Morse road


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just listen for my clicker to go off. Then the chinese fire drill starts.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Joey209 said:


> That is what I do. You can get a tube of 15 8inch glowsticks at arts and crafts store for about $1. Those 2 inch ones you can get in a 2 pack from bait stores is a ripoff[/QUOTE
> 
> Im with Mr 209 on this one. The craft store glowsticks are good, The green works best when the rod is way down the bank!


----------

